# Coole Backgroundgrafik ! ;)



## Spawn (10. März 2002)

Hi @ll,

hier mal einiges worüber ich mir nicht im Klaren bin ob alles nur mit Photoshop gemacht wurde. *Achtet* dabei mehr auf den *Background* der Header.
Schaut selbst:

1. http://saiyajin-strike.animemanga.de/index2.php
2. http://sp.fusion-z.gamigo.de/index2.php
3. http://fusion-z.gamigo.de/website/index.php
4. http://dragonball.gamesmania.de/

THX for all meanings.

Gruss, Spawn.


----------



## shiver (10. März 2002)

geht schnell.

nimm irgendwelche hässlichen anime-bilder, klatsch die alle auf verschiedene ebenen, und spiel dann mit deren modi rum, zb. ineinanderkopieren, farbig abwedeln, whatever.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. März 2002)

> irgendwelche hässlichen anime-bilder



stimmt, besonders das mit dem häßlich!

ansonsten Ebenmodis, Verläufe, evtl. 1-2 Filter und fertich ist die "Kunst"

[edit]Also 3D Proggie braucht man dafür wohl nicht das schafft man alleine nur mit Photoshop [/edit]


----------



## Spawn (10. März 2002)

@shiver

ich würde fast sagen das du recht hast, aber ich wollte eher die gehimnisse *g* des Backgrounds erforschen.

Geh mal auf http://sp.fusion-z.gamigo.de/index2.php 
und surf dort ein bisschen rum dann ändert sich öfter mal der Header und der Background davon, ist der mit 3D Progs gemacht wenn nicht gibt es dazu ein Tutorial?

THX

--Spawn

@shiver -- Wie genau meinst du das mit der Modi rumspielen?
Kannst du das vielleicht ein bisschen näher erklären?

Ung gibt es wirklich kein Tutorial wie man so ein BG macht?


----------



## shiver (10. März 2002)

hm nee das sieht mir auch eher aus wie x-photos ineinandergestopft.

und lass dir mal eins gesagt sein:

probieren geht über studieren!
vergiss das "wo ist das tutorial-geflenne" und setz dich lieber selber ran, sonst lernst du gar nix.

tutorials are for the weak


----------



## Psyclic (10. März 2002)

narf ...
saug dir nen paar anime wallpapers...
die sind meist eh mit lichteffekten überladen
leg 5 oder so übernander...
ebenenmodi:
as shivi said..
paar maskenverläufe..
kanalbelichtungen

drehen spiegeln zerren 

fertisch


----------



## Spawn (10. März 2002)

@Psyclic


Sorry wenn ich damit schon wieder anfange aber kannst du mir das mal BITTE kurz in einen Tutorial zeigen?

THX --Spawn


----------



## shiver (10. März 2002)

warum sollte er?

es hat hier nicht jeder zeit und lust sofort für jeden noch so kleinen witz ein tutorial zu schreiben.

versuch's mal mit dem handbuch, da sind auch lektionen drinne.


----------



## Gianduja (10. März 2002)

irgendwie is der spawn wie ein rotes tuch für shiver, kann das sein?


----------



## shiver (10. März 2002)

nicht mehr als alle anderen user


----------



## freekazoid (10. März 2002)

...ich sags ja, jeder hier schreit wegen jeder kleinigkeit nach einem turorial. aber die tatsache dass es nur draufan kommt, techniken und ideen zu verbinden - und die techniken sicherlich wo als 'echtes' tutorial zu finden sind - kommt niemandem in den sinn...


----------



## subzero (10. März 2002)

*lo...schlechte laune oder so..?*

lol.....schlechte laune hier oder...?
möchte mich da nich einmischen...aber shiver....meinst du er hat nich vielleicht spyclic gefragt...also...konnte ich ausm text entnehmen...

denke mal er weiß nich wie man die maskenverläufe..  kanalbelichtungen macht
wüset ich auch so ausm stehgreif nich was er meint...gut das mit dem hand buch stimmt schon....aber lohnt es sich da son stress drum zu machen shiver...?


----------



## shiver (10. März 2002)

nö aber ich weiss dass psyclic genau so denkt (keine zeit etc...)

und das mit dem handbuch gilt wie immer für alle... wenn sich hier jeder mal das handbuch geben würde, wären doppelte sowie sinnlos-postings bestimmt um 80% minimiert


----------



## Spawn (10. März 2002)

@shiver


du meinst das Richtige Handbuch für Photoshop, aber soviel mit Spezial Effekten wird da nicht erklärt.

-- Spawn


----------



## shiver (10. März 2002)

nein, aber alle ebenen modi etc sind genau erläutert. lies dir das durch, dann weisst du um einiges mehr.

du kannst dann die von dir genannten bilder deutlich leichter nachvollziehen.


----------



## Avariel (11. März 2002)

Handbuch? Hört sich interessant an. Meins muss ich wohl verschlampt haben. Weis jemand, wo man das Online findet (in Deutsch)?

Will Shiver ja zu viele Threads wie den hier ersparen. Zuviel Ärger ist schlecht für den Blutdruck.... 

Thx for hlp
Avariel


----------



## Christoph (11. März 2002)

@avariel
ich glaub es gibt keine online-version des original handbuches! ABER SICHER EINIGE ANDERE!



das was jetzt kommt ist nicht alleine für Spawn! auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich verwarnt werde aber das ist mir jetzt egal!

1.) ist sowieso schon 100mal angesprochen worden aber ich sag´s auch nochmal! warum schreibt jeder der eigentlich keine Ahnung hat, was er eigentlich machen will seine unsinniges Fragen gleich in´s Photoshop-Forum???? JEDEN TAG(wirklich jeden tag.) schreiben irgendwelche Typen immer die gleichen Fragen wie WIE GEHT DAS UND KANN MIR WER EIN TUTORIAL SCHREIBEN! AUUUU!!!!! diese Fragen sind doch schon 10000000000000mal gestellt worden! WARUM NICHT EINFACH SUCHEN! 

Genau durch solche Fragen wird das PS-Forum für die Leute die helfen könnten oder die Antwort wissen komplett uninteressant! 
DAS INTERESSIERT DOCH KEINEN! 
----------------

nochwas: vor einiges Monaten hatt ich mich auch furchtbar über shiver aufgeregt! als SIE mich verwarnt hatt und einen meiner Thread´s geschlossen hatte! kann mich eigentlich nur entschuldigen! denn: wenn ich mod wäre würde ich nur mehr thread´s schließen und User verwarnen! ECHT, das musste ich mal sagen!

mich wundert das die mods überhaupt noch soviel GEDULD mit uns USern habe!*g*
---------------

ALSO! ein großes Thx an die Mods und an alle user die viel geduld haben!


----------



## Scalé (11. März 2002)

> nochwas: vor einiges Monaten hatt ich mich auch furchtbar über shiver aufgeregt! als er mich verwarnt hatt und einen meiner Thread´s geschlossen hatte!



Du willst ihr doch nicht ihr Geschlecht rauben oder?
shiver ist eine SIE =)

S


----------



## Christoph (11. März 2002)

Sorry! wollt ich nicht" ich bin´s eigentlich nicht gewohnt auf tutsde mit(über) einer weiblichen Person zu schreiben!

der name ist ja auch nicht wirklich eindeutig! für mich jeden falls nicht!

WAR AUF JEDEN FALL KEINE ABSICHT! sorry


----------



## Scalé (11. März 2002)

war ja auch nich bös gemeint und lediglich ein hinweis =)

aber ansonsten kann ich deinem post zustimmen.

S


----------



## Christoph (11. März 2002)

thx. ist ja wahr! dadurch wird das PS-Forum komplett überrannt und man lernt überhaupt nix mehr!!!


----------



## AciDemon (11. März 2002)

euer wort in gottes ohr... 

übrigens: die ebenenmodi werden sogar im onlinehandbuch (nein nicht im i-net, sondern die mitgelieferte html-hilfe) beschrieben. und ausserdem wenn du dir nur "ein kleines bisschen" zeit nimmst, hast du es schnell raus wie das funktioniert........


----------



## Christoph (11. März 2002)

man braucht eben nur ein bisschen Zeit!


----------



## shiver (11. März 2002)

thanks hochi, you saved my day!


----------



## Z-r0 (11. März 2002)

Meine ich auch.
Was ist schon dabei, wenn man mal 2 bilder auf jeweils eine ebene legt und dann mit den ebenen modis rumspielt? 
Sind ja nicht tausende und es ist ja eigentlich immer gleich zu erkennen was sie verursachen.


----------



## Brainworm (11. März 2002)

Heißt die Seite hier *TUTORIALS*.de oder *Ich-bin-kretiv-und-probiere-alleine*.de ?

Selbst wenn es nervt, dafür ist diese Website doch da. Und auch wenn ihr den Leuten das 100 mal sagt, es kommen neue Leute, die nicht wissen was schon gefragt wurde und auch nicht nach was sie dazu suchen müssen. Solange es kein *TUTORIAL* (seht ihr den Zusammenhang zu der URL?  ) dazu gibt, werden sie immer wieder fragen.

Klar ist das vielleicht nervig, aber genau so nervig ist das für sie, weil sie als Antwort nur angemotzt werden.

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## shiver (11. März 2002)

*NEIN* so ist es nicht und so wird es auch nicht mehr sein!

ihr könnt auf die hier vorhandenen tutorials zurückgreifen, gerne, aber ES IST NICHT JEDER BEREIT FÜR EUCH DEN HEINI ZU MACHEN!

wenn jemand kein tutorial schreiben WILL, fein, versuch's selber!
stützen und tipps gibt es hier zu hauf, nur MACHEN musst du es allein!

zumal es im i-net wirklich zu fast JEDEM thema tutorials hat, wer also gleich wegen jedem sch... hierher rennt ist nur zu dumm/faul zum suchen.

amen!


----------



## Brainworm (11. März 2002)

Das mit dem faul stimmt  Das kenne ich irgent wo her 

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## Z-r0 (11. März 2002)

Also ich meine wenn jemand sag probier es mit ebenmodi guckt man doch zuerst in der hilfe/handbuch oder kriegt gleich gesagt wo man es findet und dann kann man sich das doch anschauen, raufklicken und die 16 die dort sind (wirklich so viele?! ) und mal kurz gucken.

Aber wenn dir jemand sagt das du nen alpha kanal erstellen sollst,  das shape dort blurren sollst und dann nen beleuchtungseffekt mit dem kanal als relief kanal anwenden sollst dann kann ich ja verstehen, dass er da nicht einfach alles ausprobieren will weil es ja verschiedene möglichkeiten gibt und man sich bei jedem einzelnen schritt vertun kannund so vielleicht nie das richige hinbekommt :-( 

Es hat echt viel mit faulheit zu tun, denn steht das nicht im obersten thread drinne, dass man die beitrags suche/google benutzten soll bevor man was postet ? Und sowas sollte man sich doch als erstes durchlesen.


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

das problem ist das die meisten PS gar nicht schätzen! WOLLEN NUR GEILE EFFEKT SEITEN MACHEN DIE sie irgendwo gesehen haben!


----------



## shiver (12. März 2002)

jepp, that's it...


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

ich will mich ja da nicht ausnehmen! WAR oder bin auch so! würde aber eher sagen WAR SO! nichts gegen geile "effekt" seiten! aber im endeffekt können die meisten nur die sachen die sie bei irgendwelchen TUT´s gelernt haben! nichts dagegen===> mach ich auch!

aber: bin derzeit in der Beruffschule und ich kann sagen==> ICH HATTE KEINE AHNUNG! für solche grafiken ist PS eigentlich gar nicht konzipiert! Habe extrem viel über Photoretouchieren und Farbenlehre und DRUCK und PS-Allgemein gelernt! HUIII! es ist eigentlich verblüffend was man alles mit PS machen kann!

desshalb habe ich auch vor keine "0815"-Tuts z.b. auf meine Page zu stellen, sondern wirklich Tutorials von denen man lernen kann! wie:"wie scannt und retouchiert man Strichbilder" usw.. braucht zwar nicht jeder===> aber bringt sehr viel!

desshalb tuts mir um das Programm leid==> dass es vollkommen flasch genutzt wird! 

cu hochi


----------



## A-Lien (12. März 2002)

naja ich wage mal zu bezweifeln das ps falsch genutzt wird. ich mein es ist sicherlich hauptsächlich dafür konzipiert photos/scans zu bearbeiten, aber wenn man damit auch bilder aus dem nichts bauen kann ist das doch in ordnung.
man muss doch ein programm nicht nur dafür nutzen wofür der hersteller es eigentlich vorgesehen hat(falls der hersteller es nur für photos/scans vorgesehen hat.)


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von A-Lien _
> *naja ich wage mal zu bezweifeln das ps falsch genutzt wird. ich mein es ist sicherlich hauptsächlich dafür konzipiert photos/scans zu bearbeiten, aber wenn man damit auch bilder aus dem nichts bauen kann ist das doch in ordnung.
> man muss doch ein programm nicht nur dafür nutzen wofür der hersteller es eigentlich vorgesehen hat(falls der hersteller es nur für photos/scans vorgesehen hat.) *



hab nicht gesagt das PS nur für Scans usw. gemacht wurde. 

MAN kann aber nicht abstreiten das es ein "fast reines" Pixel-BILDBEARBEITUNGSPROGRAMM ist!

das prob ist das die meisten nur die geilen GRAFIKEN SEHEN und hören "mit ps gemacht" MOAAHH, das muss ich auch haben!!! die meisten wissen aber nicht dass die wirklich guten Bilder einmal Photos oder so waren! da hilft es nicht viel 100Layer mit Ebenenmodi´s und sauteure Filter zuzuklatschen!

da ist auch was anderes dahinter!

ich bin mir sicher das die meisten nicht einmal 30% von PS kennen geschweige beherschen!


----------



## Z-r0 (12. März 2002)

Naja viele firmen benutzten ps ja auch zur erstellung von webseiten (html code machen sie natürlich nicht damit  ) und ich denke ps ist eben das beste pixelbearbeitungsprogrammen (*g*) ist und es ja kein programm gibt was für solche effekt gedacht ist und deshalb nimmt man halt das beste was da ist auch wenn es nicht dafür gemacht wurde.
Discret wollte sicher auch nicht das man mit 3dsmax  shapes macht, was man ja schon am preis merkt


----------



## A-Lien (12. März 2002)

da muss ich dir recht geben. viele beherrschen ps nur zu 30% ist bei mir wohl nicht anders,aber ich habe ps nicht nur um geile grafiken zu machen.ich arbeite damit z.B. für die schule.
aber wie du schon gesagt hast jeder fängt mal so an das er ps zuerst nur haben will um damit geile bilder zu machen. und es gibt auch sicher viele die es dann irgendwann aufgeben bzw auf einer stufe bleiben wenn sie merken das sie allein mit filtern nicht weiterkommen.

ausserdem glaube ich auch das sehr viele erst richtig in ps einsteigen wenn sie damit beruflich zu tun haben oder echte ambitionen haben.ich denke es ist wahrscheinlich auch leichter wenn man etwas von einem profi der mit ps arbeitet bei gebracht kriegt als wenn man es durch learning-by-doing macht.

desweiteren kannst du aber nicht erwarten das sich hier nur leute rumtreiben die später mal ambitionen haben profigrafiker zu werden oder sonstwas, das kommt eben erst mit der zeit (bei manchen).


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

man lernt am besten "learnin' by doin'" Sicher==> manche Dinge kann man einfach nicht einfach so aber am besten is es immer==> Bücher zu lesen!!! und Tut´s zu machen!(wenn sie gut sind*gg*)


----------



## MistR-X (13. März 2002)

*öhh*

was sind anime bilder? und darf man sich die überhaupt so saugen?


----------



## subzero (13. März 2002)

LOL.... mister x...wie alt bissu eigenltich...????
frage..haste nen glotze...bzw ..wie lange hast du nen inet anschluss..???

sorry..
aber..animes...das sind japanische comics...um genau zu sein...so kinderfilmchen... für dne fernseher...

dann gibbet nich magas...das sind sowas wie das simpson comics...

--> VORSICHT <--

manche sind sehr "schlüpfrig"


----------



## A-Lien (13. März 2002)

erstmal sind animes keinesfalls kinderfilme sondern genauso "erwachsenenfilme" wie z.B. die die im Kino laufen, nur das sie eben gezeichnet sind.
subzero, schau dir mal perfect blue an und dann sag mir das das ein kinderfilm ist.

die schlüpfrigen (zumindest die extremen) heissen übrigens hentais.

@misterx: du darfst die bilder schon immer runterladen musst halt nur beim weiterverwenden drauf achten ob auf dem bild ein copyright ist bzw du musst aufpassen dieses copyright nicht zu verletzen.


----------



## Psyclic (13. März 2002)

> dann gibbet nich magas...das sind sowas wie das simpson comics...




da fällt mir grade nur ein spruch ein.....


wenn man keine ahnung hat... einfach mal fresse halten


----------



## snow crash (14. März 2002)

*yupp...*

wenn ihr schon alle dabei seid, so werde ich hier auch mal ein bisschen den server belasten. ich denke, dass dieses forum doch für fragen geschaffen ist und eine dieser fragen, auch wenn sie sehr, sehr, sehr häufig gestellt wird, ist eben die nach einem geeigneten tutorial. auch wenn einem die frage bis zum halse raushängt, so sollte man dennoch ruhig handeln... und dann auch ordentlich zu antworten, oder gar nichts zu sagen... 

ok... die fragen sind doch zum kotzen... 

see ya, 

in frieden mit allen anwesenden, 

ya snowy


----------



## Z-r0 (15. März 2002)

Klar kann man fragen nur sollte man voher versuchen es ohne einen thread aufzumachen zulösen, indem man hier imforum such, weil es meisten den thread schon X mal gab, in der Hilfe/Handbuch nachschaun oder halt per google suchen. 
Die meisten wollen es sich halt zu einfach machen und deshalb drücken sie gleich auf new topic anstatt eine der andere möglichkeiten in erwägung zu ziehen.


----------



## tilman (16. März 2002)

> shiver:
> vergiss das "wo ist das tutorial-geflenne" und setz dich lieber selber ran, sonst lernst du gar nix.





> spawn:
> @Psyclic
> Sorry wenn ich damit schon wieder anfange aber kannst du mir das mal BITTE kurz in einen Tutorial zeigen?



nur


----------



## Myztic (18. März 2002)

jo.. ich bin zufällig auch so ein newbie 
wo gibts denn so geile wallpapers, am besten ohne das anime nur die lichteffekte... würd mich echt mal interessieren!!


----------



## shiver (18. März 2002)

jetzt wird's aber arg offtopic.. closed.


----------

